# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Poezi Sufiste

## ArtanMasa

KUSH JAM UNË ?

MEVLANA XHELAL ED-DIN RUMI
(1207-1273)


Kush jam unë?
Unë jam shërbtor
I të Madhërueshmit Kur'an
Derisa shpirt kam.

Kush jam unë?
Unë jam pluhur
Nën këmbët
E Muhammedit
Alejhiselam
Deri sa shpirt kam...

R O B Ë R I A

IMAM FAHRUDDIN ER-RAZI
(1149-1209)


Kush
Nga armiku
I vet
Në ndihmë
Shpreson,
Ai,
Mjerisht,
Nga goja
E gjarpërit,
Gjarpërit helmues
Ilaçin kërkon...!

SHPIRTI


MEVLANA XHELAL ED-DIN RUMI
(1207-1273)

Shtëpia ose vatra,
Vatra yte e vërtetë
Në këtë jetë,
Të shkurtër apo të gjatë
Është në katin e shtatë.

Në katin e shtatë
Të jetës tokësore,
Të rritjes shpirtërore.

Aty arrihet vetëm
Përmes Paqës,
Përmes Pastërtisë,
Përmes Harmonisë,
Përmes Dashurisë...

NË DETIN E DASHURISË


HYSEIN BIN MENSUR EL-HALLAXHI
(858-922)


Në detin e dashurisë
Nuk do të pushoj,
Vazhdimisht do t'notoj.
Lartsohem me valën,
Pastaj përpiqem
Të tërhiqem
Dhe vala më ndihmon.
Por, fundosem
Pak më vonë...
Atëherë,
Dashuria më barti,
Më hodhi,
Shumë larg....
Ku nuk ka asnjë shteg,
Ku nuk ka asnjë breg...


R O B Ë R I A


IMAM FAHRUDDIN ER-RAZI
(1149-1209)


Kush
Nga armiku
I vet
Në ndihmë
Shpreson,
Ai,
Mjerisht,
Nga goja
E gjarpërit,
Gjarpërit helmues
Ilaçin kërkon...!

SHPIRTI DHE TRUPI


SEJJID AHMED ER-RIFA'I
(1116-1182)

Shpirti rrjedhë
Nga Drita,
Drita e Fronit Hyjnor...

Ndërsa trupi
Ka për bazë pluhurin,
Pluhurin tokësor...

Krijuesi i Plotfuqishëm
Këto i bashkoi
Që t'i sprovoi....

Shpirti është në mërgim,
Ndërsa trupi gjendet
Në vendin e vet..

Prandaj, keni mëshirë
Ndaj mërgimtarit të shkretë
Që përpiqet për Atdheun e vet...


VLERAT E BESIMTARIT


IBNI SINA (AVICENNA)
(980-1037)

Ai që e njeh të vërtetën
Është trim e guximtar,
E si mos të jetë
Kur gjatë tërë jetës
Është i mbrojtur
Nga frika e vdekjës !

Ai që beson të vërtetën
Është shpirtmadh, plot njerëzi,
E si mos të jetë,
Kur gjithmonë
Zemra e tij
Është e mbushur me dashuri !

Ai që e kupton të vërtetën
Falë, mëshiron prore,
E si mos të jetë kështu
Kur me kuptueshmërin e tij
I kupton lehtë
Mashtrimet djallëzore !

Ai që jeton për të vërtetën
Nuk ka urrejtje, as djallëzi,
E si mund të ketë,
Kur shpirti i tij,
Sa të jetë jeta
Ushqehet nga e vërteta!

----------


## Ciarli

Shpirti ishte ne dyshim
Shpirti pyeti veten

A te adhuroj driten ne shkelqim
A te adhuroj hijen ne vete

Perqark hije te errta me rrembim
Perqark drites se paket qe gjete?

Dhe u mundua dit nat ne gjykim
Derisa foli me vete(egzistoi)

----------

